# Overly affectionate kitties



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:luv 

Mike, the kitty we got after Tyson (to keep him company) has become a total little sweetheart ..... but he gets a bit much sometimes.... a total mommy's boy he has to lie on my chest with his "arms" on my neck and snggle with his nose on my chest .. my tops are permanently dirty from dirty kitty toes...im always full of dried drool and kitty scratch marks .. from his kneading .

His latest is to sit on my desk and try and wrap himself on me that way .. or he climbs into my robe to get comfy there ....reading is almost impossible.

Tyson is also a lovebug .. but with hubs only he has fallen for hubs and thats it.. he will occasionally do me a favour and lie on my lap but he is a shineshine kitty.

Copicat the other mangy stray who now resembles a beached whale when he lies on his side is just as affectionate as Mike but a tad larger .. he is now officially twice the size of freeway who is a big boy himself.....he is also no longer mangy but sleek .

Freeway is also a true lover ... but the rest are sorta "when they feel like it cats" 


How do your cats behave as far as "loving" is concerned?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Rusty sits at the top of the stairs, which gives him a bird's eye view of the downstairs TV room. As soon as someone sits on the sofa he stealthily enters the room. He quietly tip toes to the couch and leaps nimbly onto the back of it. Suddenly, a cat plops over your shoulder, and he rolls into your lap purring so loud that he squeaks! He makes himself comfortable no mater how you are sitting/laying, and will nap with you for hours on end. 

Lil'Fella is very affectionate, but only on a certain bed in the house. He loves to be cuddled and massaged there. 

Elfie is always up for a scritchle on the butt, right at the base of his tail. Or a good brushing! He has medium length fur, but it's so sleek that it looks like short hair. And he's pretty old she he sheds a lot. We have like comb that's a loop of metal with little teeth on it, and when he sees it out he comes running!

Nito is my little baby. He sleeps with me every night, and loves to rest his chin on my arm. It's sooo cute when he does it. :luv He's pretty affectionate with my BF, but to everyone else he's just friendly and perky, but not really affectionate. He loves to be picked up and held with his front paws over my shoulder. He nuzzles my ear and just purrs and purrs. Hhehe, and he does this silly thing with my boyfriend. He jumps onto his cat tree and "assumes the position" by gripping the post with his front paws and sticking his butt out for a spanking! It's the oddest thing, and it's so dang funny to watch! He loves it too! And he makes little grunts and purrs and just wants more spankings :lol: 

They are gentle spankings of course, though they do make a little smacking sound :wink:


----------



## Arduinna (May 4, 2009)

Neither of my cats like to be held. Flash has to be "in the mood" to be affectionate, and then he's a big loverboy. Hoss, on the other hand, would probably let you pet him until all his fur fell out. He cannot get enough. And he loooooves my husband. He follows him into every room if he can. If he gets shut out of the room he's in, he waits at the door for him. It's weird. Husband's nice to him, but he's not really a cat person. Hoss also likes to headbutt you when you're petting him. And when he's in his cat perch, he'll give you a hug if you stand next to it and put your arm around him.


----------

